# 23c2 enlarger



## tracer02 (Mar 30, 2020)

I have just acquired an enlarger. I had a few questions I was hoping someone could help with. It seems to have a few things I am not familiar with. I have videos of it plus photos. Would anyone with expertise in this area be willing to exchange a few emails and discuss? This is not spam.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2020)

I've used one (or a similar model) in a community darkroom at a local university; can't say how much I could help but I'm pretty good at printing. 

You could post here, we have nothing to do (well, I can't speak for everyone), and we like to talk film and darkroom (speaking for every one of us who are into film and darkroom!).


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2020)

Besler 23C II...pretty common enlarger back in the 1980s... used in many a school and University darkroom... I would wager that you could find an online instruction manual with a bit of Google searching.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2020)

Manual.......   http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/beseler/Beseler_23C_II.pdf


----------



## terri (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, I've moved your thread to a more appropriate forum, where you're likely to get more views.   I've used a Beseler 23C II in the past.   Very approachable, straightforward enlarger.   

Why not post your questions right here, along with photos of it if you have them?   We can be a helpful bunch.


----------

